# Allergies in Poodles



## Poodle_Lvr (Apr 27, 2010)

I took Rhett to the groomers today. They fell in love with him. Overall he was well behaved but they did give me a few areas to work on with him. Before we left she told me she suspected that he has a double ear infection. I took him straight over to the vet and they confirmed yeast infections in both ears. I have drops for his ears and we go back in a week to have them checked. The vet thinks it could be a food allergy to his new food. I'm almost finished switching him to Blue Buffalo Chicken. Are food allergies common in poodles? Or with this brand of food? If it is an allergy how do I figure out what food to try next?


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm not an expert by all means but I would get him switched fully to Blue and try it for two months to see if anything changes.. maybe even longer. When changing foods I've been told it may take a few bags before you notice anything different. Is there any other reasons the vet may suspect an allergy? Did he ask you what food you had your dog on?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeast is stubborn. I suggest 2-3 weeks ON---skip a week then 1-2 more weeks ON.

Eliminate corn, wheat and soy from food and treats...no pretzels, bread, pasta, popcorn etc.


----------



## Poodle_Lvr (Apr 27, 2010)

LunnieDoodle she did ask me what food he was on. I explained that I was almost done changing him from purina puppy chow to blue buffalo. She then asked me what kind of protien it was. He's on the chicken. She did say it could be an allergy to the new food. His ears were cleaned almost 2 weeks ago by the vet's office when I went in for a puppy wellness check a couple of days after Rhett came home with us. The were pretty dirty then. 

partial2poodles I will speak to her next Wednesday about extending the meds. Rhett doesn't get any people food at all. He gets his blue buffalo, the odd rawhide or pigs ear and very rarely treats which are corn, wheat and soy free. A friend of mine that has worked with dogs for 16+ yrs told me it doesn't sound like an allergy as he has no other symptoms. Is that possible?


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I susspect Kodi has a grain intolorance which causes ear infections. I had him on a food that containted grains as a puppy and we had horrible ear infections. Then I switched him to a grain free food, because he needed a high calorie food(just so happened to be grain free). The ear infections cleared up. He stopped eating the grain free food(darn picky eater), so I swithed him to what I was feeding Mia, which contains grains, and the ear infections came back. So I'm in the process of switching to a new grain free food. 

If the ears clear up on this new food I would highly suspect its from the grain. Because they've all been chicken based. Eventually I'll switch Mia over too, but She has to finish up the rest of that 40lb bag!!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Poodle_Lvr said:


> Are food allergies common in poodles? Or with this brand of food? If it is an allergy how do I figure out what food to try next?


hmm so that's how you 'quote'! 

My trainer has owned a string of Standards, all from the same breeder, so I don't know if it's a 'line' thing but, all her standards were allergic to wheat. 

Buffy is allergic to wheat/corn.

My friend's Golden (kinda off topic) is allergic to chicken, turns out, many dogs are allergic to chicken because of the hormones or something like that, I can't remember. 

Another friend is holistic holistic and swears by organic raw meaty bones and blames the kibble industry for all the allergies and dental issues.

So, I stay away from all things containing wheat and corn, I feed raw bones as treats for their teeth, I feed raw in rotation and if chicken is in kibble or dehydrated, it's organic. 

While _I_ eat the chicken and beef from the Food Inc. documentary.:wacko:


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

> While _I_ eat the chicken and beef from the Food Inc. documentary.:wacko:


My dogs eat better than I do too!! I feed them organic peanutbutter but I eat the peanutbutter that has hydrogenated oils, and lots of other icky stuff I'm sure. Mia was on chicken/rice becuase of vomiging, I got her organic chicken. Do I eat organic chicken... NO.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

ORGANIC PB????? ROFL!!! 

We're crazy!!!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

The only ingredient on the list is Peanuts. I don't like it, it isn't sweet enough for me. But I figure it’s got to be better for the dogs than the processed stuff. And they seem to love it!


----------

